# And now we are skijorers.



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Enough of dryland training! Bring on more snow!































And then...




















Thanks for looking!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Good dogs!!


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Love it! How much does Maisy weigh? I've been contemplating trying the dry type (Florida lol) but I'm worried my kids are too small. Got a 35/37ish girl and a 50ish girl and I would love to try.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

nice !! they earned their nap..


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, all!



amosmoses89 said:


> Love it! How much does Maisy weigh? I've been contemplating trying the dry type (Florida lol) but I'm worried my kids are too small. Got a 35/37ish girl and a 50ish girl and I would love to try.


Maisy is about 50#. She can easily pull me on the scooter by herself. If you use a bike, just like with skiing really almost any sized dog could do it since you are actively participating. Although in those videos they are pretty fresh so I am mostly just riding or double poling and only occasionally having to actually ski, when they are tired or when we go up hills I am doing more work.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

So, so, soooo SOOOOOOOOO jealous!!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

After a January thaw and re-freeze, we finally got some more snow this weekend. After two weeks of trying to entertain them without being able to do much outside (dangerous temps and treacherously icy), yes I will take two days in a row of skijoring.































This may not seem that impressive, but you have no idea how much of a tangled clustereff this can turn into. I'm very proud of them.








And I love this because they are so flawless, and I turned without falling or winging way out to the right like I still sometimes do.








Thanks for looking!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

How in the world did I miss this thread!!!! This is the first time I have seen it!

That is SO COOL!!!! I would be tempted to try it myself, but I've had 4 surgeries in two years and I suspect my husband would divorce me if I busted something in this manner. But that is just brilliant and super awesome!!

Squash really is the bomb! What a multi-talented fellow! Maisy is a pretty good sport too.

That's just great!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That is so impressive! I'd love to try this, but I'm pretty sure I would fall on my face after a minute, even with beautifully trained dogs like yours.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Fuuuun!! I will finally be back in Colorado in a few weeks and will be doing this with the girls.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, all! trainingjunkie, the funny thing is that Maisy is a much better "natural sled dog" than Squash is. He would not be nearly where he is if she wasn't involved. 




elrohwen said:


> That is so impressive! I'd love to try this, but I'm pretty sure I would fall on my face after a minute, even with beautifully trained dogs like yours.


Oh believe me, I have done my share of falling.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Speaking of falling. Lesson learned the hard way: Line should be attached to you, so if you fall you don't accidentally let go of the line and watch in horror as your newly rescued escape artist husky continues dashing through the snow. It was our first time doing it and all I had was the leash and harness, no actual line, but wanted to try it out anyway. Falling in snow isn't bad, but watching her continue running was. So thankful she came back.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Also, I have fallen on purpose to enforce an ignored "whoa." I have a mean snowplow technique for stops, but even still with them both pulling I can't overcome them as long as I'm up on the skis. My dead weight laying on the ground in a heap is a different story, though.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

That is so awesome! Especially the replay button I want to do it. How many chihuahuas do you think it would take? jk! Maybe I could stack them to make a big dog. Anatolians just do not have a fast forward button unless a coyote is out in front


----------

